

Speed Read This Blog - jimrandomh
http://conceptspacecartography.com/speed-read-this-blog/

======
__float
I've always loved the idea of speed reading. Does anyone know of some other
resources to start doing it naturally? To apply it to a physical book, for
example.

------
christiangenco
I wish I could install this on a Kindle.

------
paul-woolcock
This is a cool idea!

